# Deer creek spillway ???



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Must be on fire down there cause there has been reports all winter about the spillway and there has been nothing the past two weeks. Any one been there recently. Are the starting to fill the lake yet? Or still letting water out?


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Letting it out again. This morning it's over 600cfs. I was skunked last Sat.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

they don't fill the lake in spring normally till April 1st, that is unless we have floods


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Was down there twice last weekend. Lets just say I was yet again not impressed. There was a lot of people fishing since the weather was nice Saturday. I was a few dinks and that was about it disappointing ...


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I fished a little last [email protected] 30.8 keepers(in my book) and saw a guy snag a 7#+ er.I literally saw a LOT caught,although 99% of them were 8-12".Not sure where you were?!?!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I caught one very early Saturday morning, 18". went back late Saturday around 6pm fished till just after dark, saw a guy leave with two on stringer one 10" maybe, the other had to be over 4 lb. those two fish jut did not look like they belonged on the same stringer lol, I never had a hit in the couple hrs. I fished that evening.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm thinking now this full moon might have been the problem, no fish but it was pretty.


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

I fished there from 9am to 11am today with no bite. Tried a lil bit of everything but no luck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 4, 2011)

I have caught limits the last 3 times I have been in the last 1.5 weeks. Not everyone has been as successful but the fish are definitely in there. Most of my fish have been on the smaller side.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Hit the spillway for a few hours today....2 eyes and a channel cat. Cat hit a husky jerk, 1 eye on an x-rap and the other on a jig/gulp minnow.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

nice fish, maybe this bad weather coming will turn them on, my best days this winter have been during low pressure times


----------



## sipes.38 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice fish! I haven't been to Deer Creek other than their shooting range. I will have to hit it a few times this spring.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks. That one was 16.5", the other was about 15 but had a chunk missing behind his dorsal fin so he got to go back.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Caught three this morning,early, biggest was18" smallest 16", husky jerk. Also good fight from a channel cat that nailed it, probably 3 lb.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I got there around 830-845 and fished until 11. It might have been you I saw leaving with some nice ones on a stringer shortly after I started fishing. I snagged a small cat on like my 3rd cast then a few minutes later I snagged a small buffalo with an x-rap. I caught one other decent cat on a jig/gulp minnow about an hour later. That was it for me. I might head back down early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Was thinking of maybe hitting the spillway in the morning or Sunday morning. Never been there before is there any rules to follow besides 15" min and snagged fish must be released? And I'm assuming same lures that work at Berlin and skeeter?

Thanks for any info,
EA51


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, there is no size limit there and lots of people take advantage of it. Snagged fish are supposed to be returned to the water. You can keep a total of 6 saugeye.

Jig/twister and suspending jerk baits seem to work well.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Your allowed one limit a day and not each trip. For some reason i feel that needs mentioning.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, sorry I didn't specify. 6 per day. Thanks.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Hoover, was that you fishing by parking lot, if so ,that was me leaving in the black tundra


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Yep...I showed up in the black sedan and parked a few spaces down from you. I thought that might be you, that stringer looked familiar haha. I've seen plenty of pictures of it this winter. I would have spoke up if I knew for sure. Gonna try to get back down there before the sun comes up tomorrow. Hopefully I can find a few.


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

there were a bunch of guys fishing last night. The water was chocolate milk colored. I caught 8 uber-dink saugeyes and 2 nice crappie. About half came on a 1/16 ounce jig head below a float. Two came on chart. twister tails; another two on small gold rattlin' rap. struck out with swimbaits.


----------

